# Inverter or power inverter ??



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I have been reading up on power inverters, I would like to buy a flatscreen tv for the van, can u buy an inverter with a battery so we wouldn't have to attach it to our lesure battery or ciggi lighter, or if it had its own battery I think they call it a power inverter??? would it be continuously re-charging our battery?? Would we have leads all over the place as the tv is up the other end of the van, we have no choice but to wild camp out here and want to be self sufficient for at least 2 days?? If so is a 1000 watt strong enough to run a tv and dvd player???


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

peaky,

You don't say WHAT you have been reading, but it sounds like you could do worse than add this to your reading list:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-450452.html#450452

Buy a 150W inverter and run it off your leisure battery.

Then again, SOME TVs run happily off 12V direct, though may need a stabilised supply. Personally, I have always preferred a 150W inverter than a stabilised supply, as it is more versatile and cheaper.

Dave


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks dave !!! i have read the thread, our old tv that came with the van is ok but picture and sound quality out here is terrible, but when we put the dvd on there is a terrible buzzing sound, its so loud u cant hear whats been said on the tv, so perhaps we have an inverter hiding somewhere ?? hence the buzzin ??? we can watch dvd s because of it !! perhaps i will start looking but the leads dissapear !!


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

so im still being a thick woman ?? will the inverter just convert the power so we can use a tv/dvd from a normal socket (on the tv ) if it has to hook up to our leisure battery does it just drain slower ?? or will it keep the battery charged as is being used ?? sorry to be thick or do we need to buy a gennie ?? noisy and too heavy to lift into the van ?? seen a little 1 watt suitcase one (dont know how heavy ) for 600euro !! nice if uve got the cash...


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Peaky

Simply put an inverter just converts the battery which is 12V into a household type 230V.

Every appliance you connect will be either 12v or 230v but it will also have a power rating on it.

The inverter will need to be rated above that demanded by the 230v appliances you want to use.

If you are connected to mains hook up there is no point in using the inverter, just use your mains sockets. The inverter is there to provide 230v ac when there is non available.

The useful life of the leisure battery will depend upon the demand you place on it whilst not being externally charged.

Hope that helps and appologies if that isnt what your after.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

If you do go for an inverter then I suggest that you pay a bit extra and get a pure sine inverter.


----------

